# Shameless "I'll Light a Candle For You Everyday" OAD 1/22/2012



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

Wow. Frank really crossed a line with butter face. I know these characters are supposed to be awful people but that was just wrong. At least the other characters have small moments of redemption. I don't see how I can ever like Frank now.

It was great to see Steve at the end. Hopefully, he will be back soon.


----------



## markymark_ctown (Oct 11, 2004)

it's just frank being frank...he is pathetic.


----------



## mwhip (Jul 22, 2002)

markymark_ctown said:


> it's just frank being frank...he is pathetic.


Yep even sitting there with a wad of cash and his daughter next to him he barely acknowledges her. Can't wait until Fiona finds out about the cash.

I wonder if the purse lady will be back, seems odd to have that interaction if she will not run into her again.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

Maybe she will end up being Craig's wife.


----------



## tlc (May 30, 2002)

aadam101 said:


> Wow. Frank really crossed a line with butter face. I know these characters are supposed to be awful people but that was just wrong. At least the other characters have small moments of redemption. I don't see how I can ever like Frank now.


Yeah. I can't remember the Brit version of Frank ever


Spoiler



causing a death.


That one doesn't seem as bad.


----------



## Kamakzie (Jan 8, 2004)

Yeah I think Frank hit an all time low. Which is really low!


----------



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

My husband can't watch this show with me, even with the sex, because of how horrible a person Frank is. 

Other revelations from the show: 

Each kid has to come up with $1K for the pot? Geez.

Steve was in front of a horrible painting of the ocean. It was incredibly fake and bothered me.

The sandwich during sex thing? Ewwwwwwwww. Poor Fiona - she had a crappy day.

Lip asking if he'd be able to plow the back fields, only to realize that he was. Rather funny in the moment, but I felt really sorry for the girl. She wasn't enjoying any of that, was just doing it for companionship. I feel bad for Lip being in love with her, and her not loving him back.


----------



## DanB (Aug 14, 2001)

aadam101 said:


> Wow. Frank really crossed a line with butter face.


Isnt it "buttaface?"


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

I know they are going for the shock factor but I don't think Frank can go any lower and if he does then how do you watch a character like that. I am already at the point where I want to FF through his scenes.


----------



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

I think he did develop some sort of affection for "butterface" by the end. Otherwise, I don't think he would have gone into church and said a prayer for her. His need for alcohol and lack of scruples just ends up overriding any redeeming features that he may have had. He lost Liam, but was willing to have sex with all sorts of men (not his thing, obviously) to try and get him back.

I have to say, though, I don't FF through Frank. I FF through parts of "Happy Endings" all the time. What does that say about me? I find Frank to be a believeable person, whereas some of the characters on Happy Endings annoy the crap out of me, and I just can't stand it. Although, I did watch an entire episode the other day, amazingly enough.


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

I think some people need to be reminded of the show's title - _Shameless_.


----------



## Tracy (Mar 12, 2000)

DanB said:


> Isnt it "buttaface?"


I think it is Butterface, as in "But, her face!"


----------



## Tracy (Mar 12, 2000)

Agatha Mystery said:


> Steve was in front of a horrible painting of the ocean. It was incredibly fake and bothered me.


Yes! In an earlier episode, the delinquent younger brother was sitting on the front steps lighting something on fire and that was also obviously fake.


----------



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

Tracy said:


> Yes! In an earlier episode, the delinquent younger brother was sitting on the front steps lighting something on fire and that was also obviously fake.


I just assumed there was child actor regulations that prevented him from playing with something dangerous. There's nothing dangerous about getting a blow job on a hotel balcony overlooking the ocean.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

Agatha Mystery said:


> I just assumed there was child actor regulations that prevented him from playing with something dangerous. There's nothing dangerous about getting a blow job on a hotel balcony overlooking the ocean.


It was a quick scene and it's got to be cheaper than shooting in an actual location. Half the pilot of Ringer was shot this way and it drove me nuts. You would think for a pilot they would have a little more $$$$.

My guess is that Steve will be back in town in the near future. There is still lots we don't know about him. I was kinda hoping things might go a bit further with the guy from high school but I don't think we will be seeing him again. Fiona has to have a guy so they can get her naked at least once every episode.


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

scandia101 said:


> I think some people need to be reminded of the show's title - _Shameless_.


Exactly. "_____ really crossed a line with _____" is kinda the basis of the show!


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

Rob Helmerichs said:


> Exactly. "_____ really crossed a line with _____" is kinda the basis of the show!


But I think the rest of the characters do it for survival. Frank just does it because he is a crazy drunken lunatic.

Fiona wasn't sure if she wanted to take the purse. When she finally did, she ultimately decided to return the money and sacrificed to do it. In the end, I am glad she kept it but she really did want to do the right thing.

The rest of the characters also have those occasional redeeming moments. Frank is just a scumbag.


----------



## GDG76 (Oct 2, 2000)

I love Frank's character. I honestly think that TV viewers are so conditioned for a comeback or redemption story and this is the creative forces behind this show just kicking that vision in the [email protected]!!$ over and over again.

Sometimes people are just pieces of crap. They have moments of humanity, but overall they are crap. Frank is also a great mouthpiece for all the people who get their political opinions from a TV show, every blowhard you've ever met in a bar etc. I just like to have no expectations and enjoy the train wreck.


----------



## brebeans (Sep 5, 2003)

GDG76 said:


> Sometimes people are just pieces of crap. They have moments of humanity, but overall they are crap. Frank is also a great mouthpiece for all the people who get their political opinions from a TV show, every blowhard you've ever met in a bar etc. I just like to have no expectations and enjoy the train wreck.


I agree that sometimes people are just pieces of crap. And, we all watch killers, rapists, etc. and not many of us think much of it (as TV, movies, etc.).

The problem with Frank is that he is "too close to home" for some people, I think. People have certain pictures in mind of violent criminals. Frank doesn't fit that and, frankly ;-), we all probably know a lot more people like Frank than we do the more violent types. So, it's a bit more unsettling.

All that being said.....I think the show DOES want to portray Frank as a "loser" and 'train wreck', _but _with some, just a little bit, of redeeming qualities that show themselves, sometimes, if only once in awhile. As viewers we want to 'know' they're there.

I know the title is Shameless...perfect ...But it is a comedy in more ways than not. Having Frank be the real 'dirtbag' that he was this past week ( regarding the transplant, in my view) detracts from the comedy and, at least, my ability to "go with it". Not that others wouldn't continue to enjoy it.

I will continue to watch and I love all the characters. I do hope, however, that they don't have Frank do anything as despicable as this week.....which was so deliberate and really cost a life.....


----------



## Agatha Mystery (Feb 12, 2002)

See, I don't really see it as a comedy. Maybe that's the difference. I see it as a drama, with funny parts. There are so many depressing parts to the show that I just can't see it as a comedy. Fiona quitting high school. Lip still in high school, but no real motivation (who could get ahead so easily), Kaz having to live a horrible life hiding his homosexuality to the point of running away, etc. At the core, there is friendship and love, and that is why we want to watch.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

Agatha Mystery said:


> See, I don't really see it as a comedy. Maybe that's the difference. I see it as a drama, with funny parts. There are so many depressing parts to the show that I just can't see it as a comedy. Fiona quitting high school. Lip still in high school, but no real motivation (who could get ahead so easily), Kaz having to live a horrible life hiding his homosexuality to the point of running away, etc. At the core, there is friendship and love, and that is why we want to watch.


I also see it as a drama. The line is never clear with shows on Showtime.

Edie Falco looked genuinely embarrassed when she won the Best Actress in a Comedy Emmy. Her show is not a comedy and she knows it. Edie Falco is not a comedic actress. She is a great actress but I don't recall her ever seeing her doing anything funny. Nurse Jackie has some very funny moments but it's mostly just sad and depressing.


----------



## GTuck (May 23, 2004)

Decent episode, the way they had "pop up video" during the texting scenes was distracting, almost as bad if not worse than the horrible background behind Steve at the end.


----------



## tiams (Apr 19, 2004)

GTuck said:


> Decent episode, the way they had "pop up video" during the texting scenes was distracting, almost as bad if not worse than the horrible background behind Steve at the end.


Nobody has yet figured out a good way to convey the content of texts on screen. We (viewers) can be shown a "pop-up" or a shot of the phone's screen. The worst though, is when a modern day character has an answering machine that plays back messages into the room. Breaking Bad was guilty of that a lot.


----------



## DanB (Aug 14, 2001)

Tracy said:


> I think it is Butterface, as in "But, her face!"


I think this is the origination of the term from Stern

[media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r9RSbAAeDsc[/media]

buttaface


----------



## Rob Helmerichs (Oct 17, 2000)

tiams said:


> The worst though, is when a modern day character has an answering machine that plays back messages into the room.


Uh, I have answering machines that play back messages into the room.

At home and at work.


----------



## brebeans (Sep 5, 2003)

Agatha Mystery said:


> At the core, there is friendship and love, and that is why we want to watch.


Yes, I agree with this. However, Frank's behavior in the last episode just seemed a bit more "over the top" and he'll need to exhibit a bit more friendship and love, even if it's a tiny bit, in future episodes.

I, too, can see it as a drama, but it is sort of "out there", so that's why I lean towards the "more comedy than drama side", rather than the other way around.

Either way, I totally love the show. Just didn't like what Frank did last week.


----------



## RandomTask (Jun 30, 2011)

DanB said:


> I think this is the origination of the term from Stern
> 
> [media]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r9RSbAAeDsc[/media]
> 
> buttaface


Stern is never the original source for anything.


----------



## Dawghows (May 17, 2001)

RandomTask said:


> Stern is never the original source for anything.


He's most definitely not the originator of this, at least. We used the term butterface (however you want to spell it), when I was in elementary school way back in the early '70s. And I strongly suspect it was not new even then.


----------



## newsposter (Aug 18, 2002)

i'm catching up with this series and am saddened by butterface. but wouldnt she always have the beeper within range since it literally is her life in her hands. 

frank is a very bad man, this was really too low though. just because he didnt get the money was no reason to kill her.


----------



## aadam101 (Jul 15, 2002)

newsposter said:


> i'm catching up with this series and am saddened by butterface. but wouldnt she always have the beeper within range since it literally is her life in her hands.
> 
> frank is a very bad man, this was really too low though. just because he didnt get the money was no reason to kill her.


This is only one of many "low" moments from Frank. Keep watching.


----------



## MikeAndrews (Jan 17, 2002)

newsposter said:


> i'm catching up with this series and am saddened by butterface. but wouldnt she always have the beeper within range since it literally is her life in her hands.
> 
> frank is a very bad man, this was really too low though. just because he didnt get the money was no reason to kill her.


I'm catching up, too.

This one really threw me for a loop. At this point the audience wants to see Frank get some just deserts.

He feels bad enough to light the candle, but they can't that stand either.

I felt so bad for Dottie. I just looked her up to see what she really looks like.
http://www.imdb.com/media/rm2304814592/nm0697062

Take away the makeup and add some off color shades...


----------

